# Best WMA near Atlanta



## dana (May 25, 2007)

I am new to deer hunting (only been once and killed one) and would really like to give a WMA a try.  I am in Atlanta and I would like to know the best and closest ones for me to try.  I don’t really care about killing some big buck, I really just want some meat on the table.  Please give me some advice as to which one I should try.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (May 25, 2007)

Paulding WMA is west of the city, and has lots of land to
explore, and a growing deer population....


----------



## Paymaster (May 25, 2007)

West Point WMA my favorite.


----------



## Nugefan (May 25, 2007)

you went huntin' once and whacked 1 ....you need to be telling us ....   

I hear Paulding Forest is good ....


----------



## dana (May 25, 2007)

Well I went hunting once for three days in deer central in Kentucky on my friends land.  His Dad would hunt for a few hours then head back to camp and start cooking use food.  We ate like kings for three days and the five of us killed about 7 deer.  I saw about 5 deer myself but I missed the first one and killed the last one.   Now I would like to try it out by myself on some public land down here in Georgia.
Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## Marlin_444 (May 26, 2007)

*WMA and Forestry Land*

Hey Dana:

Define "Close to Atlanta"...  I am Public Land Hunting only this season, got a Camper and I will not do the "Club Thing" this season!

I have spent some time out around the WMA's around Putnam and Greene Counties...  Cedar Creek and Oconee... You can Public Land Hunt out at Rock Eagle too south of Madison...

Give me a shout and we can hook up, I plan on getting up to the Mountains too for some Bear/Deer hunting this year too... Man, you just can't beat the mountains in the fall!!!

Check out our thread in the North Georgia Hunting section...  There are some real Die Hards who are going to be hitting the hills this fall!

Take care, be safe and we'll see yah in the woods soon!

Marlin 444


----------



## blackbear (May 28, 2007)

Pine Log or Oaky woods


----------



## BASS1FUN (May 31, 2007)

PINE LOG, RUM CREEK, BERRY COLLEGE, PAULDING FOREST, SHEFFIELD ARE ALL GOOD ONES TO CONSIDER.


----------



## dixie (May 31, 2007)

rum creek would get my vote


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Oct 17, 2007)

redlands wma near greene and oconee counties


----------



## DonMorris (Oct 23, 2007)

I live on the west side of town near Paulding Forest and Sheffield wma's. They are both good with plenty of deer and turkey. Paulding forest is quite a bit larger. Sheffield is about 3,000 acres and it is bow only. I prefer Sheffield because they keep the brush cleared through planned burnings and it is easier to see through the woods. This year isn't quite as good because some of it was logged.

I've tried some places north but you have to be pretty tough to hunt in those hills. I wouldn't want to try it without a 4 wheeler.

I've seen a lot of deer at Westpoint while fishing. I'm going to hunt there sometime soon. When I say a lot I mean it.


----------



## bigmthbass (Oct 23, 2007)

pine log is closed now except for the gun hunts coming up... i will probably be out in sheffield this weekend or now i may try paulding forest after reading about it.. anyone got any help to give a new hunter


----------



## DonMorris (Oct 23, 2007)

Paulding forest is nice but it has a limted season compared to Sheffield. Check the dates at this link: http://georgiawildlife.dnr.state.ga.us/content/displaycontent.asp?txtDocument=446

Sheffield is bow & crossbow only.


----------



## Acrey (Nov 5, 2007)

I live in polk county where part of paulding forrest is located, if you are on 278 headed west pass the check in station and the first paved rd on the R is willow springs rd. There are several dirt rds off it there is a rd on the L off willow springs called supper club rd  at the end of either rd its paulding forrest with a mixter of hardwoods and pines. There are lots of deer and turkey look it up on google earth you can look at wma maps on dnr web site. Good luck I will be there or in another on of my spots.


----------

